

Detroit gets its Bailout - newt0311
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122969367595121563.html?mod=djemITP

======
indiejade
It's not like I want all the poor auto workers to lose their jobs, but this is
really ridiculous. Think about how innovative we would be if the government
instead offered this $17.4 billion to thousands of little engineering firms as
incentive for coming up with ideas and products that might actually make
transportation a _sustainable_ industry in the US.

The auto industry needs diversification, not consolidation as a means to fix
this mess.

~~~
gaius
They aren't "poor" autoworkers by any stretch of the imagination. I've seen
news reports that a unionized Detroit autoworker can make $73/hr. That's where
your money will be going.

------
gaius
As others have said, if the American people wanted to "bail out" the Big 3
they would have _bought their cars_.

